# Southern Arizona Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the 2nd series

3,4,5,7,8,10,12,16,17,18,19,20,21,26,30

15 total


Open Callbacks to the 3rd series

4,5,7,8,12,16,17,18,19,20,21,30

12 total


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Brenda. I forgot you were entered.

You would think I would have an inside track and not have to rely on the internet to keep track of how my dogs are doing today.

Russ


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Arnie and Linda Erwin scratched their three dogs in the Open as Arnie volunteered to fill in as an Open judge at the last minute.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Callbacks to the last series

7,8,12,16,17,19,20,21,30

9 total


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Results:

1st Suncrest Winter Rye O-Arnie & Linda Erwin H-Linda

2nd Beaulieus Water Witch O-Geoffrey and Kathleen Bewley H-Patti Kiernan

3rd Seasides Logan's Run O-Tom Watson H-Dennis Miller

4th Moonstones Melody O-Florence Sloane/Russ Stewart H-Florence

RJ King's Ransom XVIII O/H-Jim Harvie

JAMs 1, 6, 8 & 11


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

Way to go Jones!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)

Congrats Russ, Florence & Jones! Getting close to the Derby List. Is Jones going to make you sweat it like Cal did? ;-)


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> Is Jones going to make you sweat it like Cal did? ;-)


I don't think there is going to be any problem. From what I have seen of Jones, he is very capable. Nice dog.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Dennis Miller on taking Seaside's Logan's Run to the Derby list in four trials! Good Luck in the future!

rita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Russ you are too funny!! Congrats to you guys on Jones 4th in the Derby!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Russ said:


> Derby Results:
> 
> *1st Suncrest Winter Rye O-Arnie & Linda Erwin H-Linda*
> 
> ...


Ryely is a very nice dog, he will be high on next years derby list...great of Arnie/Linda to give up a shot at qualifying for the National and judge the Open..Kudos to you Arnie, still a classy move


----------



## Don (Apr 10, 2011)

Way to go Arnie and Linda!!!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Congrats yo Arnie & Linda on the Derby!!!


----------



## Chad G (Oct 17, 2008)

Any qual info?


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open results

1st-#8 Xing H/Patti Kiernan O/JE Pond
2nd-#30 Molly O/H Mickey Rawlins
3rd-#17 Phanny O/H Scotty Seward (New FC - AFC)
4th-#12 Lil O/H Charlene Koeth
RJ -#20 Dancer O/H Jim Harvie

Jams- 7,16,19

Congrats to All !!!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Brenda said:


> Open results
> 
> 1st-#8 Xing H/Patti Kiernan O/JE Pond
> 2nd-#30 Molly O/H Mickey Rawlins
> ...


*Yeah Stevie!*


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

Whooo Whooo!!!! Xing


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

CONGRATULATIONS JONES, Florence, and Russ! 

Sarita


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

3,5,6,7,8,11,14,16,17,21,24,27,28,29,31,33

16 Total


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Way to go Jonesy!  Wilma sends her love!


----------



## Glenn Norton (Oct 23, 2011)

Molly is off to the National (with a good handler, this time), Scotty has a new set of titles for his dog and Lil is still looking good.
Congratulations to all!!!!


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

*Amateur Results:*

1st FTCH AFTCH Heads Up Fire In the Hole O/H Lynn Nelson Qualifies for the National Amateur 


2nd AFC Good Idea's Dream On O-Ken Neil/Brenda Little H-Ken Qualifies for the National Amateur

3rd X-Stream's Timeless Tempting Tulip O/H Randy MacMillan

4th FC AFC FTCH AFTCH Runnin's Molly B O-Brian Clasby/Mickey Rawlins H-Mickey Rawlins & Charlene Koeth (4th series)

RJ Good Idea's Second Wind O-Ken Neil Brenda Little H-Ken

Jams: 5,7,8,11,17,21,24,29,31,33


----------



## tbadams (Dec 29, 2008)

Yay! Lynn and Rio


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

WAY TO GO, LYNN and RIO!!! (and yes, I am shouting!!!)


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

Congratulations Lynn and Rio .


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Quite a trial for our tuesday morning training group! Congratulations to all! Lynn won the AM with Rio which qualifies him for next years' National. Bruce won the Qual with ChaCha. And Linda won the Derby with Riley and Florence got 4th with Jones! Wish I had been there to see it all.

--Susie


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations Lynn and Rio


----------



## 2goldens (Jan 16, 2005)

ANOTHER BIG CONGRATULATIONS BEING SENT TO LYNN & RIO!!! GOOD JOB


----------



## Glenda Brown (Jun 23, 2003)

Lynn am so delighted!!!!! I told you I have always loved Rio and had faith in him. Anne must be over the top.

I still remember your coming to my motel room in Niland to talk about your getting a Golden for field work!!! I would claim you owe it all to me only I think my nose would grow exceedingly long. 

Marvelous dog! Excellent training! and hard, hard work on your part. 

Will buy the dinner when next we are together.

Glenda


----------



## ccox (Feb 28, 2007)

Qual results?


----------



## Judy Myers (Feb 15, 2009)

WooHoo, Lynn and Rio. What a fantastic few weeks. Big, big congrats on the win and on qualifying for the National Am.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Kenny and Brenda on qualifying Dreamer for the National AM with you second placement! Vapor isn't far behind . . . 

Good luck in Oakdale!

rita


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

ccox said:


> Qual results?


All I know is that Bruce Mullis won with Cha Cha


----------



## moonstonelabs (Mar 17, 2006)

GREAT JOB Lynn and Rio! National Am Qualifier -- fabulous! VERY happy for you.

Sarita


----------



## Lynn (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for your well wishes! Couldn't have done it without all my training partners, my pro, Rob Erhardt, a fine dog(thanks to Anne Everett), and LOTS of luck! Lynn


----------



## TTELLIW (Dec 29, 2005)

Well, Guess I'm Last To Know - Congratulations Lynn - Definitely See You In Michigan So So Happy For You.


----------

